# My Timeline EEA1 and EEA2



## marievantassel (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

I want to share with you my timeline for our EEA1 and EEA2  

March 14, 2014 - we sent EEA1 and EEA2 together! 

Hopefully everything will be fine! :thumb:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You normally do it after you get your certificate/card, or if you need to ask a question.


----------



## marievantassel (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok, thank you Joppa, I did not know.


----------



## Jessbyram1408 (Apr 17, 2014)

*sending both applications together*

Hello there Marie

I hope you can help me, my husband and I need to submit our applications for eea1 and eea2 together. Which address did you send it to? Also how many return envelopes did you include?
we will need to pay £55 for each application. Is this correct?

kind regards
Jess


----------



## Med14 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, guys this is my EEA2 timeline 
Application sent:23/01/2014
CoA received:30/01/2014
Decision with RC received: 21/03/2014 issued on 14/03/2014

If you area plying keep your hopes high. It might not be this quick but you will get there hopefully.


----------



## Med14 (Feb 16, 2014)

The address is on the forms. Also, the required fees is 55 pounds for the EEA2. Am sure about that. But don't knkw of the EEA1. I am sure you will find the fee one the form too. Good luck


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

marievantassel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to share with you my timeline for our EEA1 and EEA2
> 
> ...


Hi 
Have you received the RC yet? How long did you wait for COA?


----------



## raza1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Any one got reply from end of june application???


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

raza1 said:


> Any one got reply from end of june application???


Hi 
I did not send the application in June but 6 May and got my passport back already on 10 June. Good Luck to you!
It was very quick considering some of the appications.


----------



## raza1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi i sent my eea2 app on 23 june got certificate of app on 9 july...after that still waiting


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The quickest I have seen this year is about 8 weeks, though some have had to wait the full 6 months. It will take longer if a home visit or interview is involved.


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

Why are you applying for both EEA1 and EEA2? 
I want to get EEA2 residence card, but I spoke to Immigration who confirmed that unmarried partners cant work while the EEA2 is processing that only a married partner can.
ANyone know if this is the case?

I am from NZ and my partner Irish, I'm on the Tier 5 your mobility which runs out in 2 months so was going to apply for the EEA2 and that while there was a time lapse i could still work.

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, they won't confirm your right to work in the certificate of application if unmarried. But in your case you can still work under Tier 5 until your application is determined.


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Well, they won't confirm your right to work in the certificate of application if unmarried. But in your case you can still work under Tier 5 until your application is determined.


Do you know why immigration would say i couldnt? something about how an unmarried partner isnt intitled to the 'benefits'?

Its a little confusing, and has me worried as my partner paying both our ways will be tough for around 5 months, and i'll loose my job.

its hard to find any hard evidence on either.


----------



## raza1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok guyz here is the time line
Application sent 23 june 
Coa 26 june
Home visit 2 july i was not at home but marriage preparation were going on
Wedding 4 july
Passport and marriege certificate sent 7 july 
Coa receive 9 july
Rc recieve 21 august date 18 august
Happy days best of luck everyone see u after 5 years


----------



## Lyron (Jan 26, 2014)

My Timeline:

Applied EEA1 and EEA2 on 22/07/2014
COA issued on 02/08/2014
EEA1 and EEA2 issued on 20/09/2014 and delivered 23/09/2014

Thanks all for your help


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

I applied on the 26th august, and received the COA yesterday. My tier 5 visa expired yesterday too.. The COA states, 'at this stage we are unable to confirm your right to work in the UK this will depend on the outcome of the application'
On the question and answer page it states 'until we qualify you as an unmarried partner by issuing a residence document you are not able to work on the basis of your relationship, any right to work will depend on you having some alternative basis' 

My advise was from immigration directly, that my COA wouldn't confirm nor deny my right to work so I could continue working. 

Seems not the case, does this mean I have to cease work immediately, until a decision is made?


----------

